# دعوه ام لابنها ...عام 2008



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبعد عنك الأشرار .. ويجعل لك في كل خطوة دولار

ويبعد عنك أولاد الأيه .. ولا يخيبك خيبة الجنيه

ويجعل أعمالك كلها حسنات .. ويكفيك شر شهادة المخالفات

ويحوش عنك كل الشرور .. ويكفيك شر كمين المرور

ويكون لك دايما في العون .. ويكفيك شر فاتورة التيلفون

ويجعل لك كل الناس حبايب .. ويكفيك شر بتوع الضرايب

ويجعل أصحابك كلهم اخلاص ..ويكفيك شر سواقين الميكروباص

وينور لك طريقك بالبركات .. ويكفيك شر الحفر والمطبات

بدعيلك وبدعي لكل أولادي .. يكفيكم شر الركود الاقتصادي

ويكثر في جيوبكو النقدية .. ويرحمكم من شر الدروس الخصوصية

*

*يارب تعجبكم *
*منقول*​*
*


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يسمع منك جميلة اوى يا ميرو 
شكراااااا على تعبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوووه قووي الدعوه دي

ربنا يسمع منك

مرسي ميرووو​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> ربنا يسمع منك جميلة اوى يا ميرو
> شكراااااا على تعبك
> ربنا يباركك​


* امين يارب *
*ميرسي يا بنت تماف ايريني علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوووه قووي الدعوه دي​*
> 
> *ربنا يسمع منك*​
> 
> *مرسي ميرووو*​


* هي دي الدعوات ولا بلاش*
*عشان تعرف بس *
*ميرسي علي مرورك يا مايكل *
*نهورت الموضوع *​


----------



## cuteledia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوة اوي يا ميرو
ربنا يسمع منك
شكرا يا سكر​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

cuteledia قال:


> *حلوة اوي يا ميرو​*
> *ربنا يسمع منك*
> 
> *شكرا يا سكر*​


* ميرسي ليك  cuteledia  علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلوة اوى يا ميرو 
دعوة سبور خالص بتاعة 2008 بقى 
ربنا يباركك  ميرسى خالص


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
لذيذة قوى
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة يا ميرو عاوزين نشوف الام دى هتدعى ازاى واحنا داخلين على 2009 ههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى يا ميرو
> دعوة سبور خالص بتاعة 2008 بقى
> ربنا يباركك ميرسى خالص


* ادي الامهات ولا بلاش *
*بتدعي بموضه السنه دي *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرررسي ليك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا بجد رائعة هذه الدعوة

منتظرين منك دعوة 2009​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

دعوات حلوة ومضحكة mero_engel
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> لذيذة قوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


* انتي الذ ياقمر *
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل *​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوة يا ميرو عاوزين نشوف الام دى هتدعى ازاى واحنا داخلين على 2009 ههههههههههههه​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*تصدقي معاكي حق*
*خلاص هانت *
*وكلها كان شهر وندخل 2009 *
*ونشوف هتغير اقوالها ولا ايه نظامها*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا كوكي نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *لا بجد رائعة هذه الدعوة​*
> 
> 
> *منتظرين منك دعوة 2009*​


*متقلقش قريب هتنزل في الملحق يا سامح*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> دعوات حلوة ومضحكة mero_engel
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


*ميرسي ليك يا كليم *
*نورت صفحتي بمرورك الجميل *
*ابقي تعالي احضرنا في دعوه 2009*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوة الدعوة دي
وربنا يسمع منك يارب​*


----------



## yousteka (29 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه


مرسي ليكي كتير ياميرو

دعوة جاية في وقتها بصراحة

ربنا يسمع منك​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *حلوة الدعوة دي​*
> 
> *وربنا يسمع منك يارب*​


* يتقبل منا ومنكم هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك يا بيشو *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> مرسي ليكي كتير ياميرو​
> ...


*زمن ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا يوستيكا حبيبتي *
*نورتي ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*هى دى الامهاااااااااااات ولا بلاش يا ناس ههههه

ابعتيلى واحدة كده يابت يا انجل :new6:*​


----------



## dark_angel (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا رب استجيب لهذه الدعوات و اهم حاجة الدعوة بتاعت فى كل خطوة دولار*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

دعاء جميل جداااااا :d
شكراعلى تعبك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكل ابنها تاجر جمله
هههههههه
جميله اوى يا ميرو ربنا يباركك


----------



## لوقا عادل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_ههههههههههههههه_
_مرسي علي تعبك_​_
_


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيبه اوى الام ديه
جميله اوى يا ميرو​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هى دى الامهاااااااااااات ولا بلاش يا ناس ههههه*​
> 
> 
> *ابعتيلى واحدة كده يابت يا انجل :new6:*​


* عنيا يا مرمر انتي تامري *
*هبعتلك واحده في طرد *
*ابقي روحي استلميها بقي *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *يا رب استجيب لهذه الدعوات و اهم حاجة الدعوة بتاعت فى كل خطوة دولار*​


* ااااااااه حقيقي عرفت تنشن دارك انجل*
*بس ياريت تصليلي معاك انا كمان بالدعوه دي *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> دعاء جميل جداااااا :d​
> 
> شكراعلى تعبك​


* الهي تبقي الدعوه من حظك ومن نصيبك*
*ميرسي ليكي ملكه عراقيه*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكل ابنها تاجر جمله
> هههههههه
> جميله اوى يا ميرو ربنا يباركك


* تصدق صح *
*احتمال كبير برضه *
*ميرسي ليك يا موفي ميكر *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _مرسي علي تعبك_​


* ميرسي ليك يا لوقا*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> _*طيبه اوى الام ديه*_​
> 
> _*جميله اوى يا ميرو*_​


* ونعمه الطيبه فعلالالالالالالالا*
*ميرررسي ليك يا رامي *
*نورتيني*​


----------



## hany6763 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*دعوة أم مصرية لابنها وهو رايح الشغل...............*

*ربنا يبعد عنك الأشرار .. ...................ويجعل لك في كل خطوة دولار

ويبعد عنك أولاد الأيه ..................... .ولا يخيبك خيبة الجنيه

ويجعل أعمالك كلها حسنات .. ..........ويكفيك شر شهادة المخالفات

ويحوش عنك كل الشرور .. ................ويكفيك شر كمين المرور

ويكون لك دايما في العون ............... ويكفيك شر فاتورة التيلفون

ويجعل لك كل الناس حبايب .. .............ويكفيك شر بتوع الضرايب

ولا يجعل عيالك محرومة .. ................ولا يخيبك خيبة الحكومة

ويجعل أصحابك كلهم اخلاص .............ويكفيك شر سواقين الميكروباص

ويحميك يابني من ابليس ...............ويكفيك شر سواقين الجيش والبوليس

وينور لك طريقك بالبركات ................ ويكفيك شر الحفر والمطبات

بدعيلك وبدعي لكل أولادي .. ............يكفيكم شر الركود الاقتصادي

ويكثر في جيوبكو النقدية .. ...............ويرحمكم من شر الدروس الخصوصية

ولا يحرمكم من أكل الفول .. ..............ولا يخرب بيتكم بفواتير المحمول 

اتمنى ان يعجبكم +hany+*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دعوة أم مصرية لابنها وهو رايح الشغل...............*

*حلوه قوووي يا هاني


مرسي ليك

​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دعوة أم مصرية لابنها وهو رايح الشغل...............*



​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*دعوه ام لابنها ساعه الصبحيه*


ربنا يبعد عنك الأشرار .. ...................ويجعل لك في كل خطوة دولار

ويبعد عنك أولاد الأيه ..................... .ولا يخيبك خيبة الجنيه

ويجعل أعمالك كلها حسنات .. ..........ويكفيك شر شهادة المخالفات

ويحوش عنك كل الشرور .. ................ويكفيك شر كمين المرور

ويكون لك دايما في العون ............... ويكفيك شر فاتورة التيلفون

ويجعل لك كل الناس حبايب .. .............ويكفيك شر بتوع الضرايب

ولا يجعل عيالك محرومة .. ................ولا يخيبك خيبة الحكومة

ويجعل أصحابك كلهم اخلاص .............ويكفيك شر سواقين الميكروباص

ويحميك يابني من ابليس ...............ويكفيك شر سواقين الجيش والبوليس

وينور لك طريقك بالبركات ................ ويكفيك شر الحفر والمطبات

بدعيلك وبدعي لكل أولادي .. ............يكفيكم شر الركود الاقتصادي

ويكثر في جيوبكو النقدية .. ...............ويرحمكم من شر الدروس الخصوصية

ولا يحرمكم من أكل الفول .. ..............ولا يخرب بيتكم بفواتير المحمول 

اتمنى ان يعجبكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









​


----------



## zama (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دعوه ام لابنها ساعه الصبحيه*

حلوين اوى اوى 
شكرا جزيلا......................


----------



## zama (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دعوه ام لابنها ساعه الصبحيه*

بس لو ماماته قعدت تدعى كل الدعوات دى 
يبقى الراجل مش هيروح شغله


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دعوه ام لابنها ساعه الصبحيه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس تدعي


----------

